# Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2011)

*Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige]


----------



## CHICOLORES (16. Mai 2011)

*Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige]*

ich weiß schon wie es heute abend daheim ablaufen wird:

"Entweder wir legen die neue Fußmatte vor die Tür oder .... " "oder was?" "oder ich hänge die LED Tafel mit dem Spruch 'Slide to Unlock' an die Tür!!!"

xP


----------



## TSchaK (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige]*

Der Fensteraufkleber ist ja ma sehr geil


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige]*

Grandios, unnötiger Kram zu überhöhten Preisen, wer braucht das nicht 
@PCGH
Könnt ihr bitte das Wort "Anzeige" durch das Wort "Werbung" ändern und das Wort am Anfang des Beitrages schreiben - ich weis jetzt schon das werdet ihr nicht machen (Hust... Geldeil... Hust )
Aber am besten wäre gleich den Werbung Kram irgendwo anders unter zu bringen und nicht bei den NEWS !!!


----------



## BikeRider (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige]*



hardfreak2 schrieb:


> also wenn das jemand braucht...


  Nö - Ich nicht


----------



## exa (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktion: USB-LED-Ventilator bei getDigital.de für PCGH-Leser kostenlos [Anzeige]*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Grandios, unnötiger Kram zu überhöhten Preisen, wer braucht das nicht
> @PCGH
> Könnt ihr bitte das Wort "Anzeige" durch das Wort "Werbung" ändern und das Wort am Anfang des Beitrages schreiben - ich weis jetzt schon das werdet ihr nicht machen (Hust... Geldeil... Hust )
> Aber am besten wäre gleich den Werbung Kram irgendwo anders unter zu bringen und nicht bei den NEWS !!!


 
Soso, dir ist es also lieber, gar keinen Auftritt von PCGH online zu haben, oder willst du vllt den/die Onlineredakteur/e bezahlen??? Na dann fang schon mal an zu sparen... ansonsten: F***** halten!


----------

